# Hatch hinge design for dryer lockers



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like your idea. I think the biggest problem with hatches is they still have single gaskets like boats always have. Manufacturers need to take some ideas from car manufacturers and not just use what ever stick on seal that fits. Use one built specifically for the hatch. Would suck for replacement when builder is gone. I’m sure you will let us know how it works out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris, I know this is off topic, but I'm not seeing gutter drainage.

How would you make those arms? Out of SS? And out would they stay clipped in? With the weight of the hatch lid?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

"And out would they stay clipped in? With the weight of the hatch lid?[/QUOTE]

Ted, I believe the shape and angle of the slot in the hinge arm will: 1) hold the front of the hatch down when closed and 2) allow the whole thing to be lifted off if you open the lid past a certain angle. My interpretation, anyway.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Chris, I know this is off topic, but I'm not seeing gutter drainage.
> 
> How would you make those arms? Out of SS? And out would they stay clipped in? With the weight of the hatch lid?


If you know how to with your computer contraptions the drawings shown are PDF files so you can enlarge to read all the info on them.
If the hatches are built in a production shop the pivot flange can be made to suit by anyone. It’s super simple.
In a week I will have my Beryllium skiffs deck installed.
You will all then see In pictures how simple everything is.
If your factory made hatch get smashed you will need the mold to make a new one. If your factory hatch hinges start leaking, say those with 20 screws on both sides of a piano hinge then you have a real job to get all those things to line up. Talk about removing that hatch and reinstalling it again. They are a real pain. So are hatches that have hinges set in pockets vertically. 
With this design there’s nothing much to it. A flat plate is it and a pin. The pin can be 1/2” dia. Or what ever.
Now I really don’t like the tend today of those big heavy leaking round hatch lifts and locks. 
I will show you in a couple days my hatch lock system that does not leak and how no one can see unless you know where it is. Super simple and will not leak, ever. 








You can see my hatch hinge pivot on my sailboats hatch. This photo is from November when Rachel and I finished our sail to Washington state through the South Pacific. That hinge has been used since 1999 with us living aboard full time sailing all over. Not a bit of movement ever. That’s a big hatch too. Built very strong and it’s heavy. My sailboats ridden out 7 hurricanes like you see her stripped here getting ready to be dry docked In Bellingham Washington. 
We are with the marinas secretary and her partner and their dog.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Love the simplicity!


----------

